
A Brief History of Clip Art - samsolomon
https://solomon.io/brief-history-of-clip-art/
======
rahimnathwani
No history of clip art published in 2018 can be complete without mentioning
the Noun Project: [https://thenounproject.com](https://thenounproject.com)

A modest subscription fee gets you royalty-free and attribution-free SVG
images for all sorts of things.

I first used it for a corporate website, but later discovered that there are
plugins for Powerpoint and Google Slides, and a nifty MacOS app which lets you
search and drag icons into any app.

I don't use it often, but I love the selection and ease of use. I recently
used it to create a custom alphabet study card for my 2yo son.

~~~
samsolomon
The Noun Project is a fantastic resource!

The thing is there are so many other creative resources out there that could
potentially fall into the category of clip art. Noun Project and Font Awesome
provide a huge amount of vector assets that can serve as starting points.
There are places like Creative Market and iStockPhoto that sell vector assets.
There are limitless places for creatives to pick up graphics to start with.

Perhaps, I should rewrite my concluding paragraph to include your point? In a
way clip art is everywhere.

